# Shedding like crazy-can she be missing something?



## Keiras_mom (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone
My 1 year old baby girl is on GO-Salmon & Oatmeal food. I switched to this because I found when she was on the chicken she was constantly eating herself and itching. Since i've switched its stopped. But she's shedding like crazy, I can brush her and still shedding like no bodys business. Can she be lacking something in her diet you think that may be causing this? Protein? Im not sure. Any suggestions or ideas?

Thank you
Brittany


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You mean shedding like this?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...892-so-you-think-you-want-german-shedder.html

'Cause that's normal.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Is it possible she's due to come into heat soon? Many bitches become quite naked right before a heat.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

The days are getting longer so we're heading into the spring exogen period too 

My lab shed year round but I bathed and groomed post dog park yesterday and I could have made a lab puppy with the pile of hair!


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I can make another dog with the amount of fur mine sheds...


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Sounds like your puppy is blowing coat because she is about to come into heat. If I didn't track the heat cycles of my girls on the calendar, I could tell by amount of hair that I comb & vacuum each day - thank goodness for my Dyson Ball.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Tell me, does the excessive shedding become a thing of the past when you have your girl spayed? Shasta was went practically bald this last time, but she'd just been spayed, so I'm assuming there were some hormones still in play.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

paula, they always are wicked shedders

Just yesterday being so nice out, got out all my grooming gear, to poof up the aussies and blow out the dogs..OMG,,not sure what I like better, that my gsd's are just ready to let their coats blow, or those dang aussies who's hair just wants to go, but you gotta pull it out mostly.

Looked like I had a major massacre in my backyard with just 'hair', I probably blew out 7 dogs, and only have 3)


----------

